# Dave Cousins fired from Hoyt????



## Daniel W.

There's a huge thread on archerytalk with rumors that Dave was fired from Hoyt.  Lots of rumors and speculations on why, but no facts yet.

I can confirm that he is no longer a Pro Staff shooter on Hoyt's website


----------



## ScarletArrows

from what I understand its been a long time coming...He has garnered a reputation of being a trash talker and having a temper, which is fine cause he does back it up more often than not. But when your in the position he's in, and has the clout he does...you have to act in a respectful manner.  Hoyt and Easton have  a lot to gain from a guy who steps on the podium everytime he shows up...but if he can't do it without being a good represenative of the companies he shoots for...


----------



## alligood729

Please don't let this one get as outrageous as the one on AT. What ever he did is between him and Hoyt. I'm not saying I heard what happened or whether I didn't. Not my business. It'll all come out in the wash....


----------



## clemsongrad

alligood....you sound like obama.......  i know I'll pay for that one the next time I see you...it will be ok...!!!!

If cousins screwed up...it is what it is....he'll be back... he shoots too good not too..  with or without Hoyt.


----------



## alligood729

clemsongrad said:


> alligood....you sound like obama.......  i know I'll pay for that one the next time I see you...it will be ok...!!!!
> 
> If cousins screwed up...it is what it is....he'll be back... he shoots too good not too..  with or without Hoyt.



Oh no you did  not.........


----------



## oldgeez

that at thread is incredible!!!  it's on page 9, 355 posts and going strong, and nobody knows what's happening, lol???  it took me 30 mins to scan the high points.  i'm with david, just let it go.  even old bowtie came out of his hole, lol!!


----------



## watermedic

E, I don't believe it had anything to do with that...

They can't keep it covered up for long.

But I am not going to lose sleep over it.

We all have made mistakes at one point or another. It is how you recover that makes you a man or a mouse.

Chuck


----------



## GRIV

It's an embarrassing event for professional archery and the US Team.


----------



## GRIV

let's hope this isn't what puts archery on the map.


----------

